# الآيس كريم.. تعددت أسماؤه والمذاق واحد



## اني بل (18 مايو 2015)

داندورما بالتركية، جيلاتو بالإيطالية، البوظة في سورية ولبنان، جرانيتا  وجيلاتي في مصر، جلاس، جلاتا، كاستا، كلو كلو.. كلها أسماء دارجة للمثلجات  الشهية المعروفة بـ«الآيس كريم» الذي يعشقه الأطفال والكبار بنكهاته  المتعددة. وكلما حل فصل الشتاء سرعان ما نتذكر أغنية الفنان عمرو دياب «آيس  كريم في ديسمبر.. آيس كريم في جليم» من فيلم يحمل الاسم ذاته، والتي  نتذكرها دائما في حنين لمذاق الجيلاتي الشهي الذي يحلو تناوله صيفا وشتاء.                        وعلى عكس ما يظنه البعض من أن تناول المثلجات محظور في الشتاء فإن أحدث  الأبحاث العلمية تؤكد أن تناول المثلجات يساعد على تضييق الأوعية الدموية  والشعيرات الدموية الطرفية الموجودة في الأطراف مما يساعد على تدفق الدم  إلى داخل الجسم، ويحدث سريان للدم في الأعضاء الداخلية مع توسيع في الأوعية  الدموية الداخلية وبالتالي يشعر الإنسان بالدفء.
                        كما توصل الباحثون في مركز علوم التصوير العصبي بمعهد الطب النفسي في لندن  إلى أن المثلجات تثير المناطق الدماغية المسؤولة عن مشاعر السرور والبهجة،  ومن الفوائد التي تم اكتشافها مؤخرا للآيس كريم أنه يساعد على تقوية  العظام، وحرق الدهون، وتخفيض ضغط الدم العالي، وزيادة النشاط العام للجسم،  وتقوية المناعة، وتقليل خطر الإصابة بالجلطات.
                        ويعتبر الآيس كريم وجبة غذائية غنية بالكالسيوم والفسفور والبروتينات  والفيتامينات والأحماض الأمينية، فضلا عن أنه غني بالطاقة لما يحتويه من  كربوهيدرات ودهنيات تمد الجسم بالسعرات الحرارية اللازمة له في فصل الشتاء.










 عرفه الإغريق في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد، وكان الإسكندر الأكبر يفضل  تناول الثلج المخلوط بالعسل والفواكه، كما شجع أبقراط، أبو الطب الحديث،  المرضى اليونانيين على تناول الثلج باعتباره إكسيرا للحياة وله فوائد في  علاج التشنجات. ويقال إن نيرون قيصر روما كان يرسل العبيد إلى الجبال لجلب  الثلج والجليد لتبريد وتجميد الفواكه والمشروبات التي كان مولعا بها.
                        وتتناثر في كل دول العالم الكثير من القصص والحكايات عن تاريخ صناعة  المثلجات أو الآيس كريم، إلا أن هناك دراسات حديثة تقول إن تاريخه يعود إلى  أكثر من 5 آلاف عام، وأن بداية ظهوره كانت في الصين في القرن الثالث قبل  الميلاد حينما كان أمراء الصين يتوددون إلى الإمبراطور بإهدائه وجبة قوامها  عصير الفواكه الممزوجة مع الجليد. وظلت تلك الوجبة طعاما خاصا بالإمبراطور  والحاشية، وظلت سرا إلى أن اكتشفها الرحالة الإيطالي ماركو بولو (1254 -  1324) الذي نقل الوصفة السرية إلى إيطاليا، وأضاف إليها الطهاة الإيطاليون  اللبن المثلج.
                        بعدها انتقل مذاق الآيس كريم إلى باقي أنحاء أوروبا، ففي عام 1533 نقلت  الأميرة كاثرين، ملكة فرنسا، عقب زواجها من الملك هنري الثاني ملك فرنسا،  خلطة آيس كريم اللبن المثلج من إيطاليا إلى فرنسا، وبعدها أصبح عدد من طهاة  فرنسا ينتجون الآيس كريم المضاف إليه نكهات مختلفة مثل الشوكولاته  والفراولة.








 
ونقل الملك الإنجليزي شارل الأول الآيس كريم إلى بلاده بعد تذوقه له في  إحدى زياراته إلى فرنسا في عام 1600، حينما قدم له الطاهي الفرنسي DeMirco  آيس كريم اللبن المثلج، الذي أحبه كثيرا فابتاع سر الخلطة منه وطلب منه عدم  إفشاء سرها. وظل وجبة ملكية خاصة في إنجلترا حتى منتصف العصر الفيكتوري  حينما تم استيراد الجليد من النرويج وأميركا، وقد عشقته ملكة النمسا آن،  كذلك نابليون بونابرت، وظل الآيس كريم طعاما ملكيا إلا أنه أصبح شعبيا في  ما بعد. وفي القرن العاشر انتشرت المثلجات في العالم العربي في القاهرة  وبغداد ودمشق، حيث أضيف إليه اللبن والمكسرات والفواكه المجففة وماء الورد.  وفي عام 1700 بدأ الحاكم الإنجليزي لولاية ميريلاند الأميركية يقدم الآيس  كريم إلى ضيوفه.










 
وقد عرف عن دوللي ماديسون زوجة الرئيس الأميركي جيمس ماديسون عشقها للآيس  كريم، حيث قامت بتوزيعه في حفل عشاء في البيت الأبيض عام 1813، ومنذ ذلك  الوقت أصبح الآيس كريم من الأطعمة التي تقدم في عشاء البيت الأبيض حتى  الآن. أما في العصر الحديث فقد عرف عن الرئيس الأميركي باراك أوباما عشقه  لتناول رقائق الثلج «شيفد آيس» أو الثلج المبشور بنكهات متنوعة، والتي  يفضلها في عطلة أعياد الكريسماس.
                        ومن الرؤساء والزعماء العرب الذين عرف عنهم عشقهم للمثلجات، الرئيس الراحل  جمال عبد الناصر، والرئيس السادات وزوجته، حيث كانوا يحرصون على تناوله في  الإسكندرية من محل «جرانيتا المهدي» الذي كان من أشهر أماكن بيع الآيس  كريم.
                        وقد تطورت صناعة الآيس كريم في العالم وكانت بدايتها في الولايات المتحدة  الأميركية حينما اخترعت سيدة أميركية تدعى نانسي جونسون آلة لعمل الآيس  كريم بشكل يدوي أسرع عام 1843. وفي عام 1851 افتتح جاكوب فوسيل، الذي عرف  بأبو الآيس كريم، أول مصنع آيس كريم في بالتيمور بولاية ميرلاند الأميركية،  وكان يبيع الآيس كريم من خلال إحدى العربات المتنقلة. وكان رجل الأعمال  السويسري الإيطالي كارلو غاتي أول من افتتح كشك لبيع الآيس كريم في العام  ذاته مقابل قرش واحد.
 وفي 1899 اخترع الفرنسي أوجست جولين ماكينة تساعد على خلط الآيس كريم بشكل  متجانس مما ساعده على عمل الآيس كريم بشكل أكثر سرعة. وفي أوائل 1903 كان  بائع الآيس كريم الأميركي إيتالو ماركيوني يبيع الآيس كريم على عربة يدفعها  في شوارع المدينة، كما اخترع الآيس كريم المقدم داخل رقائق من البسكويت،  والتي اجتاحت العالم في ما بعد.
                        ويرتبط الآيس كريم دائما في ذاكرتنا بالدراجة ذات العجلات الثلاث التي تجوب  الشوارع، والتي استخدمت لأول مرة في شوارع لندن عام 1923 وكان مبتكرها شخص  يدعى سيسل روود، ومع سنوات الحرب العالمية الثانية تأثرت صناعة الآيس كريم  وتمت مصادرة دراجات بيع الآيس كريم لاستخدامها في الخدمة العسكرية، وبعدها  في عام 1947 ظهرت فكرة الثلاجات المخصصة لبيع تلك الحلوى اللذيذة.
 ومنذ بدايته وحتى الآن فهو يتكون عادة من منتجات الألبان والسكّر والماء،  وتضيف إليه بعض الشعوب زيوتا نباتية مثل زيت النخيل وجوز الهند والفول  السوداني كبدائل للدهون الحيوانية. وتتنوع طرق صناعة الآيس كريم، حيث تشتهر  إيطاليا والأرجنتين ببدائل اللبن لمن يعانون حساسية تجاه بروتينات الحليب،  ومنها: آيس كريم بحليب الصويا، وحليب الأرز، وحليب الماعز.
                        وقد أضيفت إليه نكهات كثيرة ومختلفة في أنحاء العالم، ومن النكهات  التقليدية المشهورة الفراولة والفانيليا والشوكولاته والمستكة والمانجو  والقهوة والفستق واللوز والتوت والتمر والسمسم وغيرها، واليوم قد توصلت  مجموعة «باسكن روبنز» الأميركية على نحو 1000 نكهة مختلفة للآيس كريم.




http://archive.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=62&article=603841&issueno=11736#.VVmzzVKPaDU


----------



## اني بل (18 مايو 2015)

طرق صناعة الآيس كريم في المنزل: * آيس كريم بالشوكولاته 
                        * المقادير:
                        بياض بيضتين - نصف لتر كريما سائل -  نصف كوب سكّر ناعم – ربع كوب شوكولاته سائلة - بندق مجروش – قليل من  الفانيليا.
                        * طريقة التحضير:
                        اخلطي السكّر وبياض البيض في  الخلاط جيدا مع إضافة الماء تدريجيا لمدة خمس  دقائق حتى يتماسك الخليط  جيدا ويصبح خليطا هشا. ثم اخفقي الكريما السائلة  حتى تصبح سميكة القوام،  وأضيفي رشة فانيليا وثلاث ملاعق كبيرة من سكّر  بودرة. أضيفي إليها الخليط  الهش واخفقي حتى تمام التجانس. ضعي نصف الكمية  في قالب الطهي ثم ضعي عليه  الشوكولاته والبندق المجروش، ثم كرري حسب عدد  الطبقات المرغوب فيها، ثم  ضعيها في المبرد حتى تتجمد.
                        * آيس كريم بالكراميل
                        * المقادير:
                        نصف كوب زبد - نصف كوب سكّر -  بيضتان - ثلاثة أرباع كوب دقيق بالخميرة -  نصف ملعقة من مسحوق الخميرة -  كرات من آيس كريم الشوكولاته الجاهز.
                        مقادير الكراميل:
                        - 3 ملاعق سكّر - ملعقة عسل - ربع كوب حليب محلى - ملعقتان من كريما الخفق.
                        * طريقة التحضير:
                        اخفقي الزبد بالسكّر ثم أضيفي  البيض والدقيق والخميرة مع استمرار الخفق،  صبي الخليط في قوالب صغيرة ثم  أدخليها فرنا حرارته متوسطة لمدة 30 دقيقة.  وجهزي الكراميل بحرق السكّر  حتى يصبح ذهبي اللون، ثم أضيفي العسل وحركي  الخليط، ثم أضيفي الحليب  المحلى والكريما بعد ذلك. أخرجي الكعكات من الفرن  وضعي فوقها كرات الآيس  كريم وصبي عليها الكراميل.
                        * آيس كريم بنكهات متعددة
                        * المقادير:
                        كوبان من عصير ليمون مركز ومحلى،  كوبان من عصير خوخ مركز ومحلى، كوبان من  عصير مانجو مركز ومحلى، جيلاتين  مذاب في ماء بارد، قطرات ماء ورد، كوبان من  ثلج مجروش، شرائح ليمون وأوراق  نعناع للتزيين.
                        * التحضير:
                        قسمي الثلج على أنواع العصائر،  اخفقي كل عصير على حدة واخلطي معه قليلا من  الجيلاتين وماء الورد. اسكبي  كل عصير في قالب عميق وأدخليه الثلاجة لمدة 12  ساعة، وبين الحين والآخر  اخفقي العصائر حتى تعطي الشكل المجروش. قدمي كرات  من العصائر المجروشة في  طبق التقديم وزينيها بشرائح الليمون والنعناع.  ويمكنك إضافة أو تغيير  الفواكه المستخدمة.


----------



## اني بل (18 مايو 2015)

* من هو مخترع الأيس كريم*

بدأت قصة الآيس كريم منذ عصور طويلة تعود إلى أكثر من 3000 عام في الصين،  فقد كان أباطرة الصين هم أول من قاموا بعمل الآيس كريم من ثلوج الجبال  بخلطها مع الفواكه المختلفة بالإضافة إلى النبيذ والعسل، وذلك لخلق طعم  ممتع يناسب أوقات استرخائهم. وفي عام 1295 قام الرحالة ماركو بولو، بجلب  خلطة الآيس كريم من الصين إلى ايطاليا، حيث بدأ أغنياء ايطاليا يضيفون  اللبن على الثلج لينتج آيس كريم من اللبن المثلج. وفي عام 1533 عندما أصبحت  الأميرة الفلورنسية كاثرين، ملكة فرنسا عقب زواجها من الملك هنري الثاني  ملك فرنسا، انتقلت معها خلطة آيس كريم اللبن المثلج من ايطاليا إلى فرنسا،  وبعدها أصبح عدد من طهاة فرنسا ينتجون الآيس كريم بطعوم لذيذة، كما قام أحد  هؤلاء الطهاة بافتتاح محل لبيع الآيس كريم المضاف إليه نكهات مختلفة مثل  الشيكولاتة والفراولة. 

وعندما قام الملك الانجليزي شارل الأول  بزيارة إلى فرنسا في عام 1600، قدم إليه آيس كريم اللبن المثلج، الذي أحبه  كثيراً فابتاع سر الخلطة من الطاهي الفرنسي الذي قدمها إليه، وعاد بها إلى  انجلترا ومن هنا أصبح أغنياء انجلترا يتناولون تلك الحلوى المثلجة. وفي عام  1700 بدأ الحاكم الانجليزي لولاية ميرلاند الأمريكية يقدم الآيس كريم إلى  ضيوفه، وبعد مرور 76 سنة بدأت أول مؤسسة تجارية لبيع الآيس كريم عملها في  مدينة نيويورك. 

وقد أحبت دوللي ماديسون زوجة الرئيس الأمريكي الآيس  كريم بشكل كبير فقامت بتقديمه إلى ضيوفها في البيت الأبيض في عام 1812،  وبعدها بفترة وبالتحديد في عام 1843، قامت سيدة أمريكية تدعى نانسي جونستون  اختراع آلة لعمل الآيس كريم بشكل يدوي أسرع. وفي عام 1851 افتتح جاكوب  فوسيل أول مصنع آيس كريم في بالتيمور بولاية ميرلاند الأمريكية، وكان يبيع  الآيس كريم من خلال إحدى العربات المتنقلة. 

وفي 1899 اخترع الفرنسي أوجست جولين ماكينة تساعد على خلط الآيس كريم بشكل متجانس مما ساعده على عمل الآيس كريم بشكل أكثر سرعة. 

وفي  أوائل 1903 كان بائع الآيس كريم الأمريكي ايتالو ماركيوني يبيع الآيس كريم  على عربية يد يدفعها في شوارع المدينة، كما اخترع الآيس كريم المقدم داخل  رقيقة من البسكويت، والذي انتشر بعدها في كافة دول العالم.


----------



## اني بل (18 مايو 2015)

*زيادة بالمعلومات :*
 

 

في  عام 1812 يا أصدقائي أحبت " دوللي ماديسون" زوجة الرئيس الأمريكي الآيس  كريم حبا شديدا لدرجة أنها كانت تقدمه تحية لضيوفها في البيت الأبيض، ثم  بعد ذلك قامت مواطنة أمريكية "نانسي جونسون" باختراع آلة لصنع الآيس كريم  يدويا وبشكل أسرع وذلك في عام 1843،وفي عام 1851 افتتح"جاكوب فوسيل" الذي  كان يبيع الآيس كريم على عربة متنقلة أول مصنع للآيس كريم في مقاطعة  "بالتيمور" بولاية "ميرلاند" الأمريكية. 
حكاية الفتى "فرانك إيبرسون": 
وقد  تطورت صناعة الآيس كريم يا أصدقائي بداية القرن العشرين وصار بالشكل الذي  تتناولونه الآن، حيث ترك الصبي "فرانك إيبرسون" ـ 11عاما ـ خليطا من مسحوق  الصودا والماء وبداخلهم عصا خشبية في الهواء الطلق في ليلة شديدة البرودة؛  فتجمدت الصودا حول العود الخشبي . 
وبعد عشرين عاما أضاف "فرانك" النكهات المختلفة وأصبح لدينا الآيس كريم 
"الأستيك" الذي انتشر في مختلف أنحاء العالم. 
آيس كريم في الصيف .. آيس كريم في الشتاء! 
تخيلوا  يا أصدقائي أن الجميع يأكلون "الآيس كريم" في أيام الصيف ليتغلبوا على  درجات الحرارة العالية، ولكنهم لا يعلمون أن أكل " الآيس كريم" يكون بشكل  أكثر مناسبة في أيام الشتاء الباردة ، فبالرغم من أنه يشعر الإنسان بالبرد  المؤقت إلا أنه سرعان ما يتحول إلى طاقة حرارية بعد تناوله بدقائق معدودة  ويمد الجسم بالطاقة والحيوية لا بالبرودة كما يعتقد الكثيرون 
فوائد كثيرة .. 
أثبتت  دراسة جديدة يا أصدقائي فعالية الآيس كريم والمثلجات في تحسين مزاج  الإنسان وزيادة شعوره بالسرور، بعد أن ثبت أنه ينشط مراكز السرور والسعادة  في الدماغ. 
كما أثبتت الدراسات عدة فوائد منها أنه يساعد على تقوية  العظام، وتخفيض ضغط الدم العالي وزيادة النشاط العام للجسم، كما أثبت  فعاليته في مكافحة سرطان القولون وتقليل الإصابة بالجلطات. 
تحذيرات لأحبائي!: 
وكما  أن للآيس كريم فوائد عظيمة إلا أنه يا أصدقائي له ضرر بسيط .. يجب أن  نعرفه حتى لا نصاب به لكثرة تناوله وهو: الصداع ؛ وصداع الآيس كريم مشهور،  لا يشبه الصداع العادي الذي يصيب الإنسان.. وسببه تناول الآيس كريم بسرعة  أو تناول بعض المشروبات الباردة فجأة.. أو استنشاق الهواء البارد.. ويأتي  الصداع في هذه الحالة شبيها بالوخزات المتتابعة في منطقة الجبين، ويزداد  الإحسشاس بالألم ولكنه يستمرلثوان معدودة، لكنه ينتهي سريعا. 
في الشتاء فقط: 
هل  تتخيلون يا أصدقائي أن الناس في أوربا قديما كانوا يأكلون الآيس كريم في  الشتاء فقط؟ لدرجة أن أحد المفكرين قال ذات مرة: إن هذا الجو الدافئ يجعل  النمساويين يفقدون الأمل في تناول الآيس كريم ؛ حيث أصبح الثلج نادرا مثل  الشتاء! 
أول محل لبيع الآيس كريم: 
أما أول محل افتتح خصيصا لبيع  الآيس كريم أو الجيلاتي المشتق من الكلمة الإيطالية: " gelateria " فقد كان  ملكا للمهاجر الإيطالي" جيوفاني بوسيو" وذلك عام 1977 في مدينة نيويورك،  وقد وصل انتاج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من الآيس كريم في عام 1984م إلى  150 مليون جالون. 
طرائف الآيس كريم: 
من أهم الطرائف المصاحبة للآيس  كريم أن موسوليني الزعيم الفاشي منع تناول الجنود للآيس كريم أثناء الحرب  العالمية الثانية لأنه كان يعتبره رمزا أمريكا خالصا؛ في الذي فيه الجنود  الألمان يضحكون من الأمريكيين ويطلقون عليهم ساخرين: أكلة الآيس كريم. 
أرباح أرباح!: 
وتقدر أرباح الآيس كريم حول العالم باكثر من سبعة مليار دولار سنويا.


----------



## اني بل (18 مايو 2015)

فوائد الأيس كريم

​

أفاد  خبراء التغذية في بريطانيا، أن البوظة، أو الآيسكريم، تعتبر جزء مهما من  برنامج الحمية الصحية، لكونها تساعد على إذابة الدهون المتراكمة، من خلال  إحلال عنصر الكالسيوم الذي أثبت فعاليته في إنقاص الوزن،مكانها. 

وأوضح  الباحثون في مجلة "الصحة اليوم"، أن أنواع الحميات، التيتفتقر لعنصر  الكالسيوم المتوافر في منتجات الألبان، تحد من قدرة الجسم على حرق الشحوم،  مفسّرين أن عدم حصول الجسم على الكمية الكافية من الكالسيوم،يساعد  الخلاياعلى تخزين الدهون، وتكبير حجمها.وأكد هؤلاء العلماء أن اتباع ريجيم  الآيسكريم قليل السعرات الحرارية، يقلل الرغبة الملحة في الطعام، ويحقق  الشعور بالشبع،ويضمن حصول الجسم على كفايته من الكالسيوم والمواد الطبيعية  الأخرى، منوهين إلى أن معظم الأشخاص بين العشرين والخمسين لا يحصلون على  كفايتهم من الكالسيوم، التي تقدربألف ملليغرام يوميا، كما تحتاج النساء إلى  حوالي 1500 ملليغرام من الكالسيوم يوميا، بعد تجاوزهن سن الخمسين، بهدف  الوقاية من هشاشة العظام.

وقال الخبراء إن هذا البرنامج يعتمد على اختيار أصناف الأيس كريم للإفطار  أو الغداء أو العشاء، مع حساب عدد السعرات الحرارية الموجودة في الوجبة  الغذائية وإنقاصها من باقي السعرات الحرارية المسموح بها طوال اليوم، بحيث  لا تتجاوز السعرات الحرارية 1500 سعر للنساءو 2000 سعر بالنسبة للرجال،  بهدف إنقاص الوزن.وكانت الدراسات قد أظهرت أنالأشخاص المصابين بالبدانة،  ويخضعون لحمية خاصة تعتمد على تعاطي مكملات الكالسيوم الغذائية، فقدوا ما  يعادل 26 إلى 30 في المائة من أوزانهم. 

ولفت خبراءالتغذية إلى أن للآيس كريم  كثيرة، أهمها أنه يساعد على تقوية العظام، وحرق الدهون، وتخفيض ضغط الدم  العالي، وزيادة النشاط العام للجسم، كما أثبت فعاليته في مكافحة سرطان  القولون، إلى جانب دوره في تحسين المزاج، وتقليل خطر الإصابةبالجلطات،  وتقوية المناعة، ومنع تكوّن حصى .


----------



## اني بل (18 مايو 2015)

صداع الأيس كريم 

​*




يلجأ الكثيرون إلى تناول أطعمة كالآيس كريم للتخفيف من لهيب الحر
في فصل الصيف والتمتع ببعض الانتعاشالا أن ثلثهم قد يصابون بما يعرف
بـ صداع الآيس كريم.


وتتلخص أعراض 
صداع الآيسسسس كريم بعد أول قضمة منه فــ 
_تنخفض درجة حرارتهم و _يصابون بارتعاشات مؤقتة. 


ويوضح أخصائيو الأعصاب في مستشفى جامعة تيمبل الأمريكية
أن هذا الصداع يظهر بعد 25 إلى 60 ثانية من ابتلاع أول قضمة من الآيس كريم، حيث تنخفض درجة حرارة الجلد في الجبهة
بحوالي درجتين ويبدأ الألم في هذه المنطقة
ويتفرع ليصل إلى أشده، ويستمر لبعض الوقت قبل أن يختفي تدريجياً. 

وأشار الاخصائيون إلى أن صداع الأيس كريم،
وهو الاسم الطبي لهذا النوع من الصداع، يؤثر في ثلث الأشخاص
وهو شائع إلا أن الكثيرين لا يعرفون الكثير عنه فهو ينتج عن تناول طعام 
أو  شراب بارد يلامس سقف الفم فيسبب آلام الرأس، حيث يعتقدأن التغير المفاجئ  في درجة حرارة الجسم يسبب فرط نشاط الجهاز العصبي المركزي. 

وقال الأطباء إن صداع الأيس كريم هو صورة مصغرة من الصداع النصفي الشقيقة، لذا فإن الأشخاص المصابين بالشقيقة
أكثر استعدادا للإصابة بصداع الأيس كريم أيضا، وذلك لأن هؤلاء 
المرضى أكثر حساسية للمؤثرات البيئية كالضوء والصوت والحرارة، ويعاني حوالي 93 في المائة منهم من صداع الأيس كريم، مقابل 30 في المائة من غير المصابين بالصداع النصفي. 


وبالرغم من أن صداع الأيس كريم قد يظهر في أي وقت من السنة، أكد الأطباء
أنه أكثر حدوثا في الأجواء الحارة، أو عند إصابة الإنسان بسخونة مفرطة، وذلك بسبب زيادة استهلاك المشروبات الباردة 
والمثلجات، مشيرين إلى أن أفضل طريقة لتجنب هذا الصداع
تتمثل في الأكل ببطء، لتعديل درجات الحرارة بين الجسم والأطعمة
الداخلة إليه بشكل تدريجي.
*


----------



## اني بل (18 مايو 2015)

*كلمة (آيس كريم) هي بالإنجليزية (Ice Cream)، وتعني 
الكريمة المثلجة، وبالرغم من أن الأصل الحقيقي لتاريخ الأيس كريم ما زال يحيطه بعض 
الغموض، إلا أنه قيل أنه في القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد اكتشف الصينيون طريقة لحفظ 
الثلج الطبيعي في الشتاء عن طريق عمل بيوت ثلجية لحفظ الطعام والحلوى، وتلك كانت 
البداية. 

ماتوا من أجل الأيس كريم !! 
في القرن الأول الميلادي وفي عهد 
الإمبراطور الروماني (نيرون كلاوديوس) قيصر روما المعروف بقسوته ووحشيته، قام 
بإرسال عبيد إلى الجبال لإحضار الثلج ليجمد به العسل والعصائر والفاكهة، ولكن في 
مرة وصل العبيد بعد ذوبان الثلوج على الجبال، فأمر نيرون بإعدام العبيد والقائد 
المسئول، ومن المعروف أنه كان لديه وصفة للكريمة المثلجة احتفظ بها لنفسه حتى فقدت 
بعد انهيار الإمبراطورية الرومانية، ولم يعثر عليها أحد! 

طرائف الايس كريم 

* في القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي عام 1194، وبعد فشل الغزو الصليبي، عاد ملك 
إنجلترا (ريتشارد قلب الأسد)، ومعه وصفة كان قد أخذها عن السلطان صلاح الدين 
الأيوبي لحلوى البرتقال المثلجة. 
* عام 1295 عاد الرحالة (ماركو بولو) من الصين 
ومعه العديد من الوصفات لعمل الايس كريم.. والتي قدمها للطاهي الخاص بملك إنجلترا ( 
تشارلز الأول ) والذي أضاف إليها بعض التعديلات والنكهات. 
* في القرن السابع 
عشر في أوروبا كان تناول الأيس كريم مقتصراً على الملوك و الأثرياء، حتى انتشرت 
فكرة المطاعم الصغيرة أو الـ (Coffee houses) التي كانت تقدم الأيس كريم للعامة. 

* هل تعلم أن الناس في أوروبا والدول الأخرى كانوا يتناولون الأيس كريم في 
الشتاء فقط قبل إختراع الثلاجات، وكانوا يحتفظون بالثلج في غرف معزولة تحت الأرض 
وفي بيوت ثلجية، حتى أن الموسيقار الشهير (بيتهوفن)، قال: "هذا الجو الدافئ يجعل 
النمساويين يفقدون الأمل في تناول الأيس كريم حيث أن الثلج أصبح نادراً مثل 
الشتاء"! 
* في عام 1768 نُشر أول كتاب عن الأيس كريم في باريس بفرنسا و كان 
بعنوان (فن صنع الحلوى المثلجة). 
* في عام 1770 قام المهاجر الإيطالي (جيوفاني 
بوسيو) بإنشاء أول محل للأيس كريم - أو (Gelateria) القادمة من كلمة جيلاتي 
الإيطالية – في نيويورك بأمريكا. 
* في عام 1919 وصل إنتاج الولايات المتحدة من 
الأيس كريم إلى 150 مليون جالون. 
* أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية منع موسوليني 
تناول الأيس كريم؛ لأنه أصبح رمزاً أمريكياً خالصاً، في نفس الوقت كان الجنود 
الألمان يسخرون من الجنود الأمريكيين وأطلقوا عليهم (أكلة الآيس كريم)!! 
* منذ 
عام 1984 خصصت أمريكا شهر يوليو للاحتفال بظهور الآيس كريم والذي أنشأت له جمعيات 
عالمية وعمل مسابقات لاكتشاف نكهات جديدة ووصفات مبتكرة. 
* اكتشف المهاجر 
السوري ( إرنست حموي) القرطاس أو ما نسميه الكونو (Ice Cream Cone ) عام 1904، 
والذي كان يبيع الزلابية داخل معرض عالمي بسان لويس، فعندما فرغت الأطباق عند بائع 
الأيس كريم الذي كان واقفاً بجانبه، لف إرنست البسكويت في شكل قرطاس وعرضه على 
البائع!! 
* تقدر أرباح صناعة الأيس كريم حول العالم بسبعة ونصف مليار دولار 
سنوياً. 
* أكبر آيس كريم صنداي صنع في كاليفورنيا بأمريكا عام 1985، وكان طوله 
12 قدم، وأُستخدم 4667 جالون من الأيس كريم. 

آيس في أرقام 
طبقاً 
للإحصائيات العالمية، سجلت نكهة الفانيليا أعلى نسبة مبيعات حول العالم، وهي 28%، 
بينما جاءت نكهة القهوة والموكا في المرتبة الأخيرة، بنسبة 3%، ومن أكثر النكهات 
المعروفة الفانيليا، الشيكولاتة وجميع نكهات الفواكه. ومن المعروف أيضاً أن أمريكا 
من أكثر الدول إنتاجاً واستهلاكا للآيس كريم تليها نيوزيلندا و الدنمارك. 
*


----------



## اني بل (18 مايو 2015)

*الآيس كريم: رحلة نجاح من إيطاليا إلى ألمانيا* الآيس كريم وجبة محببة جدا لدى الصغار والكبار في جميع انحاء العالم على  حد سواء، وقد وجدت طريقها إلى بلادنا عبر المهاجرين الذين كانوا متخصصين  في صناعة هذه الوجبة.








*وجبة منعشة، لكنها دسمة*
وجدت وجبات الآيس كريم المحببة طريقها إلى الشهرة في ألمانيا عبر  مهاجرين إيطاليين لديهم خبرة في صناعتها، ومن أنواعها الأكثر شهرة الآيس  كريم بـ*الفانيليا*، بالشوكولاته أو بالفستق. وهناك طلب على هذه الوجبات في كل فصول السنة.
*بداية القصة تعود إلى القرن الثامن عشر*
هاجر صنّاع الآيس كريم إلى ألمانيا مطلع القرن الثامن عشر. وقد حضروا من  حبال الدولوميت شمال إيطاليا، حيث كانوا يعملون في المزارع، وفي الشتاء  كانوا يبيعون الكستناء الساخنة، غير أن العواصف الشديدة التي عصف بالمنطقة  أدت إلى تدمير المصانع والشركات، ما أدى إلى تفشي *البطالة* بين الحرفيين، وهذا ما دفعهم إلى تعلم صناعة الآيس كريم.
*مهاجرون للعمل بقطاع البناء في البداية*
بدأت حركة الهجرة من إيطاليا إلى ألمانيا وهولندا، حيث كان البحث جارٍ  عن عمال لبناء الطرقات. وعند منتصف القرن العشرين بدأ صناع الآيس كريم في  بيع منتجاتهم داخل المناطق الصناعية، وكانوا واثقين من أنهم سيحققون أرباحا  مهمة.
*بائع جوّال أوائل القرن الماضي*
لم تكن لصناع الآيس كريم الإيطاليين القدرة على استئجار المحلات، لذا قاموا بتطوير *عربات*  لبيع الآيس كريم في الشوارع وأمام البيوت، وأحيانا حتى من شرفات المنازل.  أما الصورة فتظهر بائع أيس كريم جوال في العاصمة النمساوية فيينا عام 1900.
*سنوات الانتعاش*
شهدت ثلاثينيات القرن الماضي *انتعاشا*  كبيرا في تجارة الآيس كريم، بينما تراجعت خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية  لتعود للانتعاش مجددا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، وعودة الكثير من  الإيطاليين إلى ألمانيا بعد انتهاء هذه الحرب. هؤلاء افتتحوا قاعات آيس  كريم قريبة من مدينة تسفيكاو التي كانت تضم مصانع لصناعة السيارات. وقد  حظيت هذه القاعات بشعبية واسعة في صفوف الشباب.
*سر عائلي متوارث*
تعد وصفة إعداد الآيس كريم إرث ينتقل من جيل إلى جيل داخل الأسرة  الواحدة. ويتم التكتم عليها كأحد أسرار العائلة. وفي واقع الأمر ليس  الإيطاليون من اخترع آيس كريم، فهم يصنعون الجيلاتو أو الجيلاتي كما يقال  له. يتم إعداد الأخير من حليب تبلغ نسبة الدهون فيه 7 بالمائة، بينما تفوق  تلك النسبة لدى الآيس كريم 10 بالمائة.
*أنواع تقليدية وخلاّقة*
يتم تصنيع 85 بالمائة من الآيس كريم الذي يُباع في ألمانيا في المصانع  الكبرى، بينما يتم تصنيع 15 بالمائة فقط بالطريقة الإيطالية التقليدية. تم  تطوير أنواع آيس كريم جديدة يتم فيها المزج بين أنواع الآيس كريم وأنواع  مختلفة من الفواكه والمكسرات وجوز الهند، أو أنواع أخرى خلاّقة مثل آيس  كريم بالشاي الأخضر والياسمين أو بشراب الشامبانيا.
*أنواع كلاسيكية وأخرى غريبة*
وفق الإحصائيات الصادرة عن الرابطة الإيطالية لصناع الآيس كريم في  ألمانيا، تربعت ثلاث نكهات كلاسيكية على هرم أنواع الآيس كريم الأكثر رواجا  عام 2012، وهم الفانيليا والشوكولاته والبندق. فيما تربع نوع الآيس كريم  مع شراب الكامباري، وحبة الخوخ مع الخزامي والأفوكادو والبطيخ على رأس  الأنواع الغريبة.
*التصنيع من مواد بديلة*
قد لا يكون للآيس كريم جاذبية خاصة للأشخاص الذين يعانون من عدم تحمّل حليب البقر و*منتجاته*،  لذلك بادر بعض المنتجين إلى صناعته من حليب الماعز والفاكهة العضوية.  ويمكن بيع منتجات الآيس كريم من المصنع الجديد بعد ظهر اليوم ذاته.
*لا صيف بدون آيس كريم*
مرت 200 سنة على وصول الآيس كريم إلى ألمانيا، واليوم يستهلك الألماني  العادي قرابة 8 لترات منه كل عام. هذه كمية قليلة مقارنة بما يستهلكه  المواطن الأمريكي الذي يتناول سنويا 26 ليترا. ومهما يكن لا يمكن تصور قضاء  فصل الصيف دون تناول الآيس كريم.
*فوائد تناول البوظة*

*نكهات آيس كريم غريبة و مثيرة للإهتمام*

*طريقة عمل البوظة العربية*



http://www.weziwezi.com/news/?p=30083


----------

